# Hartley's no added sugar Jelly **OUTSTANDING**



## *jay* (Sep 4, 2009)

Just had one of these, nicked it off the kids/missus. They're no added sugar and only 8 cals per 115g pot, quick sweet fix for for your cheat. Raspberry flavour very good heres looking forward till next week. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

If you get the sachets, you can add a dollop or two of quark, and hey presto, low cal protein jelly! And it tastes awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

These things stop me going insane as I have a bad sweet tooth.


----------



## *jay* (Sep 4, 2009)

I just hammer quark out of the pot. Love it with nuts!!! Doesn't sound good that does it..


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

*jay* said:


> I just hammer quark out of the pot. Love it with nuts!!! Doesn't sound good that does it..


Lol, all quark consumptions good IMO!!!! But give it a go with the jelly sachets, its lovely!


----------



## *jay* (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll keep my eyes peeled for the sachets. As you're the expert whats the ratios here to get the perfect mix.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I make up the jelly with 1/2 pint of boiling water, slightly less than 1/2 pint of cold water, then probably 1, maybe 1 and a half large dollops of quark, mix it really well and would set this in two portions.


----------



## *jay* (Sep 4, 2009)

Cheers Keeks i'll let you know how I get on, Sainsburys jelly and quark section is about to feel some pain, thanks again......................


----------

